# Dover deep shelters, January and March 2008



## Maniac (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm surprised that there's no pictures from Dover on here already, as it's absolutely full of places to explore. So for those who havn't seen photos before, here is a selection of pics from some of the deep air raid shelters in Dover. 

They all look pretty much the same, some are bigger than others, and they're all in varying states of repair. They were all built in WWII as shelters for various gun emplacements that Dover had. I always get the names muddled up, so if anyone spots an error, please correct me. 

Any others that have pics from these places that they'd like to post (I know there's several people that do) please feel free to add them to this thread, saves loads of threads appearing covering the same places, and I know there's a lot of better pics out there than mine! 

*St Martins Deep Shelter*
Long way down






Junction betwen two tunnels where the roof has collapsed. The chalk is blackened because someone obviously thought it was a clever idea to light a fire down there 










These are the two I always get muddled up with; 

*Fan bay deep shelter (I think!)*





This section of tunnel is un-lined. Never worked out if it's been dis-mantled or was never finished in the first place. 





and some of the tunnel is supported by these dodgey looking wooden props. They seem to still be doing their job thou even after 60 years. 





*St Margrets Deep shelter (I think!)*
You can see the remains of the ventilation system and lighting in this shelter. 










There is at least one other Deep shelter, known as the Z-Rocket deep shelter which I've been to, but don't have any pics of unfortunitely. It's still got some of it's lining in place thou. 

There's a lot more Dover photos on my photobucket library if anyone fancies a look 

Thanks for looking

Maniac.

EDIT: Sorry, forgot to tag it as 'photos' and I can't edit the title now!


----------



## krela (Apr 23, 2008)

I turned off the thread prefix system yesterday which is probably why you 'forgot'... because it didn't ask you to!


----------



## Maniac (Apr 23, 2008)

krela said:


> I turned off the thread prefix system yesterday which is probably why you 'forgot'... because it didn't ask you to!



That would explain it then lol.


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 28, 2008)

nice to see so many, I had no idea so many still survived, especially in one area!

Take it most of the south coast deep shelters are built in the same way?


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks good, I was thinking of heading over to dover soon, I think thats just clenched it


----------

